# A couple of catch photos



## mnshortdraw (Feb 12, 2013)

As you can see our weather hovers around freezing most of the winter. All of these pictures were taken in a three day span. All snares.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Some great catches!


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks like you've been doing well.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

That first one lay'in in the pickup bed sure is a funny look'in fox.lol. (just rib'in ya some) Looks like your put'in up a nice bunch of fur. :thumbsup:

I remember when we could run snares here in Colorado. I'd run at least 150 to 200 of them in season. A good snareman will out catch steel or cages any season.

awprint:


----------



## mnshortdraw (Feb 12, 2013)

catcapper said:


> That first one lay'in in the pickup bed sure is a funny look'in fox.lol. (just rib'in ya some) Looks like your put'in up a nice bunch of fur. :thumbsup:
> 
> I remember when we could run snares here in Colorado. I'd run at least 150 to 200 of them in season. A good snareman will out catch steel or cages any season.
> 
> ...


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Nice Catch---grats on the Black-------sb*


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

thanks for sharing....awesome pics..conrats


----------



## Honkers53 (Feb 7, 2013)

They are some great catches..!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

nice snaring


----------

